# Fritzbox als Switch an Router anschließen



## NCphalon (10. Juli 2009)

*Fritzbox als Switch an Router anschließen*

Moin, hab morgen ne 2-Mann LAN mit em Kumpel vor un jetz stellt sich halt die Frage der Vernetzung. Der Router steht direkt neben dem Modem im Erdgeschoss, von dort geht dann en 20m LAN Kabel zu mir in den 1. Stock. Kann ich da jetz auch unsre alte Fritzbox drannhängen un dann darüber beide Computer miteinander und mit dem Internet verbinden? 

Hab ma aufgemalt wie ich mir das vorstell:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## midnight (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fritzbox als Switch an Router anschließen*

Also wenn du in der Fritzbox den DHCP-Server ausschaltest, dann sollte es gehen.

Du kannst aber auch in der Fritxbox einstellen, dass sie das Internet aus dem LAN bezehiehen soll. Dann wird die FB euer neues Gateway. Allerdings erreichst du dann den D-Link-Router nicht mehr.

Lege einfach die IP der FB in den IP-Bereich des D-Link (eine, die nicht per DHCP vergeben wird) und deaktiviere dann den DHCP-Server der FritzBox. Das ist denke ich der schnellste und einfachste weg 

so far


----------



## NCphalon (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fritzbox als Switch an Router anschließen*

hab einfach den router an LAN1 un meinen rechner an LAN2 angeschlossen un hab internet, im lan menü von windows wird nur der d-link router angezeigt. Wenn jetz noch en PC an LAN3 angeschlossen wird müsste der doch mit dem router/internet un meinem PC kommunizieren können oder?


----------



## riedochs (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fritzbox als Switch an Router anschließen*

Ja, sollte gehen.


----------



## NCphalon (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fritzbox als Switch an Router anschließen*

k, danke für die hilfe


----------



## riedochs (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fritzbox als Switch an Router anschließen*



NCphalon schrieb:


> k, danke für die hilfe



Bitte, gern geschehen.


----------

